

Hehe - Xobni recruiting video - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/10/01/growing-xobni-were-hiring/

======
mynameishere
There's nothing I hate more than when my company wants me to pose for a
brochure photo or website photo etc. Maybe I'm a "bad employee", but like most
devs, I'm just an introvert naturally. However good or bad the video was,
there are lots of people who would never want to participate in such silly
things, irrespective of the technical sympathy that might exist between
themselves and the company.

~~~
plusbryan
No employees were harmed during the making of this recruitment video.

~~~
gduffy
On the contrary, I am emotionally scarred by (my own) sad attempt at rapping.
:)

I want to start my recovery by issuing a formal apology to the Cocoa Brovaz.

But really, as someone who generally tends towards introversion, I guarantee
swift, painful justice for the first person to try labeling someone "not a
team player" just because they aren't into stuff like this.

However, it is important that they can laugh things off.

At least for me, it was fun to loosen up a bit.

~~~
vlad
Which one were you?

~~~
plusbryan
greg is the one formerly known as logcabin.

------
indie01
"Our developer workstations boast 386 Mhz . . . and industry-leading green
text graphics. .." This is classic! You people are hilarious. I'm still trying
to figure out what that was . . . did one of the dudes have a bottle of maple
syrup hung around his neck (?) and another one fuzzy dice . . . walking down
the sidewalk during the rap music scene? Awesome.

------
mhartl
I'm confused: why put a line over the 'o' in 'Xobni', indicating a long vowel,
and then proceed to pronounce it 'Zahbnee'?

~~~
brezina
yeah, sorry about that. we use to pronounce it with a long o, but most people
would pronounce it 'zahbnee' so we changed the pronunciation. However, we
didn't want to change our little mascot dude or the logo. Even in a 1 1/2 year
old startup we have legacy. weird.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks for the clarification.

At RailsConf 2007, David Heinemeier Hansson started a sentence with something
like "If you have---I can't believe I'm saying this---a _legacy_ Rails app..."

------
ardit33
WTF. Sorry, but that video did not motivate me to join you company.

Maybe, you will find somebody with similiar sense of humor you guys have, but
what the heck?

Looks kinda: <http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1759736>

~~~
ardit33
ok, i see, all the negative responses are getting negged.

If you don't want real feedback (even negative) than don't post something like
that public.

~~~
jamiequint
"deuchebags looking for a next victim er.. employee to abuse."

Thats not exactly constructive feedback you've got there. Next time at least
spell it right -> "douchebag"

~~~
ardit33
I agree with you, it wasn't constructive feedback, so I removed that sentence.
Still, either that video is of bad taste, or I am lacking some sense of humor.
I can't say it is motivating at all.

~~~
jamiequint
I thought it was funny, but maybe thats something they are just filtering for.
After all, its more enjoyable to work with people you have fun with (and share
a sense of humor with).

------
vlad
Fake. They don't really talk like rappers. :(

------
gaborcselle
That German guy sure has a nice suit.

~~~
sharpshoot
swiss guy, unless gabor you really are german ;)? "schwizer ditch" anyone?

~~~
gaborcselle
I actually do have German passport, and that's where I grew up. I can only say
a limited number of things in Swiss German.

~~~
nextmoveone
Das ist sehr gut Gabor. Ich bin eine stinke arschloch vom Peru! Deutscher ist
das beste. Meine freundin wurde geboren im Berlin. Ausgenommen, meine deutsche
ist scheisse!

Y yo hablo espanol tambien. Porque yo soy Peruano, mi espanol es mejor que mi
alleman.

I speak english as well.

~~~
adnam
Have a banana.

~~~
nextmoveone
I think I might.

------
zandorg
Hilarious video, I guess it's Recruitment backwards (tnemtiurceR).

------
brezina
High quality on Blip.tv: <http://blip.tv/file/405285>

Blip videos look so niiiice

------
Dauntless
Didn't really enjoyed the video, I guess I'm not part of their targeted
segment...

------
zandorg
I love the Ballmer turn from the German guy at the end.

------
immad
That was hilarious. Gabor was great

------
crxnamja
update. i suck. better?

------
redrory
Nice.. i like

------
PStamatiou
wtf?

